# العمل بروح الفريق اساس النجاح



## Nexus (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اخواني الكرام 

شاهدت فيديو على اليوتيوب لفريق اجنبي يقوم بصناعة ماكينة سي ان سي مع برنامجها المخصص
واعجبني بشده هذا المقطع وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnfW9ggtiEk

ولكن قبلها ارجو تقبل كلامي بصدر رحب
لماذا البعض منا دائما متشاءم ودائم يقول ان الاجانب افضل من العرب؟؟!!
اليسوا بشرا ونحن بشر بل نحن افضل منهم بكثير لما اعزنا الله عز وجل بنعمة الاسلام وهذا يكفينا ويشرفنا
ونحن المسلمون معرفون بالاختراعات والابتكارات والاكتشافات والدليل على ذلك علمائنا في المجالات العلميه والطبيه وغيرها الكثير
اخواني لقد طمست الحضاره الاسلاميه في احدى القرون بحقد صهيوني
هدفهم تدمير وتشتيت هذا الدين وحليفهم الاكبر الشيطان طبعا

اصبح اليوم الكثير منا يتبع مصالحه الشخصيه ولا يهتم لأخيه والكثير منا لديه افكار يحتفظ بها لنفسه ويبخل بها على غيره ... لماذا؟! 

يا اخوان العمر فاني
ولن يبقى للانسان بعد فراق هذه الدنيا غير عمله الصالح وذكره بالخير
هل انت مستعد ان تذكر بعد زمن طويل بالخير وان تنال دعوات قد تفيدك في يوم انت بحاجه لهذه الدعوات

صحيح ان الكثير من الاخوة جزاهم الله خير قاموا بشروحات واعمال لها فضل عظيم على الغير

انا طبعا لا اخص احدا بهذا الكلام

ولكن اتمنى اني ارى فريق عمل مسلم عربي يقومون بإنجازات تحت مظلة منتدانا الغالي

وسأكون اول المتقدمين لهذا الفريق وامتلك الكثير من الافكار
واتمنى من كل شخص يتقدم في يوافق على الانضمام في فريق العمل ان يكتب امكانياته وسيتم الاجتماع بعد تأسيس الفريق سيتم التواصل والاشتراك في مشروع ولكل فرد من الفريق مهمته
يحتاج الفريق عدت تخصاصات حسب المشروع

وسأكون اول المشاركين في الفريق
انا امتلك خبره في البرامج الهندسيه مثل الاوتوكاد والثري دي ماكس والسكيتش اب وغيرها
ويمكنن صناعة اي شكل من ارض الواقع الى نموذج ثلاثي الابعاد في الكمبيوتر بالقياسات الحقيقيه

وايضا امتلك ماكينة سي ان سي للقص بالبلازما ويمكنني تنفيذ اي قطعه معدنيه بأي شكل مطلوب

وبإنتظار التفاعل في الموضوع


----------



## يحيى يحيى (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا اخي روحك جميلة 
اياك وان تياس 
فان كنا ذهبا فاننا مدفونون في التراب وحتما ستجد احدا يرفض المكوث في التراب مثلك 
الله معك


----------



## mohamed19 (22 فبراير 2012)

*ده كلام طيب احنا عاوزين نفعل الموضوع لبناء فريق عمل انا عملت فى مجالات عديدة منها تصميم ماكينات cnc*


----------



## chiguer (22 فبراير 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f.aspx?t=30215164*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته،هدا الموضوع مقتبس لصاحبه ـezio the master واردت بادن الله ان اشارككم اياه،عدرا فانا لا اجيد الكمبيوتر بشكل جيد ؛لاكن اتعلمـ الحمد الله وحده نحمده ونشكره ونستعين به ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا 
**.. ومن سيئات أعمالنا .. 
**.. من يهدي الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له .. 
**.. أشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
**.. وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله .. 
**.. صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .. 
**.. ومن تبعهم بالإحسان الى يوم الدين .. 
**.. ربنا لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الخبير .. 
**.. ربنا لا فهم لنا إلا ما أفهمتنا إنك أنت الجواد الكريــم .. 
**.. ربي اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل .. 
.. عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قو **لي.. *​ * أما بعد،، * فهادا هو الرابط من :stsrtimes2برامج الكمبيوتر(¯`·._)حصريا تحميل برنامج corel deep explotion cee 6 بحجم 2.059/Gb¯`·._) ​


----------



## chiguer (22 فبراير 2012)

*منتدى المهندسين العربcnc*




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته،هدا الموضوع مقتبس لصاحبه ـezio the master واردت بادن الله ان اشارككم اياه،عدرا فانا لا اجيد الكمبيوتر بشكل جيد ؛لاكن اتعلمـ الحمد الله وحده نحمده ونشكره ونستعين به ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا 
**.. ومن سيئات أعمالنا .. 
**.. من يهدي الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له .. 
**.. أشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
**.. وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله .. 
**.. صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .. 
**.. ومن تبعهم بالإحسان الى يوم الدين .. 
**.. ربنا لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الخبير .. 
**.. ربنا لا فهم لنا إلا ما أفهمتنا إنك أنت الجواد الكريــم .. 
**.. ربي اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل .. 
.. عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قو **لي.. *​ * أما بعد،، * فهادا هو الرابط من :stsrtimes2برامج الكمبيوتر(¯`·._)حصريا تحميل برنامج corel deep explotion cee 6 بحجم 2.059/Gb¯`·._) ​


----------



## النجار2 (22 فبراير 2012)

الكلام جميل فعلا ولكن اخى بعد هذا الموضوع بالذات ستعلم لماذا تخلفنا
دعنى اقرأ الغيب قليلا وتذكر ان مشاركتى هذه من أول المشاركات وسيكون عليها من قبل الاخوة الهجوم الكاسح وربما تصل لسبى شخصيا "لا استبعد هذا"

سيكون موضوعك هذا من اكثر المواضيع ردودا وستجد الالاف المستعدين للعمل بروح فريق العمل كما اردت انت وكل سيعطى كم هو عبقرى وموهوب بل وايضا لم يجد الزمان بمثله وعند التنفيذ الفعلى سيقول لك للاسف انت فى البلد الفلانى اما انا فمن البلد العلانى واذا كنت من نفس البلد سيكون الكلام ان المسافة بينى وبينك كبيرة

اما ان كنت مع جيرانك فسيقول للاسف الامكانيات ضعيفة ولا يوجد مال كافى للعمل سويا
واذا كان ميسور الحال فسيقول مشغول اعذرنى لكن قريبا جدا سأرجع واشتغل معك
وبالفعل سيرجع لساعة بعد غياب شهر ثم دقائق بعد شهور ثم لن تراه وسيقول لك فريق عملك "للاسف كلنا مشغولين"

طبعا انتظر الهجوم الكاسح على لكن اخوانى قبل الهجوم مهلا انا اتحدث عن تجربة بل قل تجارب لا يوجد لدينا اى احساس بالمسئولية ولا حب للعمل فى فريق مطلقا ولن استثنى لن اقول حتى "الا ما رحم ربى " فسبحان ربى لم اجد فى العرب من لديه هذه الملكة شئ غريب ومستهجن فعلا .
ارجوا لو انى حذفت مشاركتى لكن سأتركها لكى اعلق لك بعد آلاف المشاهدات ومئات المشاركات هذه من المشاركات الاولى التى هتنسى ولكن تذكر ما قولته لك

والافضل الافضل الافضل من هذا كله ان تخيب ظنى وتخرج بفريق عمل ولكنى اتحدى المنتدى مجتمع بل والعرب اجمع ان خرجنا بفريق عمل واحد ناجح يستطيع ان يصنع حتى ابرة حياكة .....

تحدى مفتوح انا فى اتجاه وجميع العرب من الناحية الاخرى ارونى من سيفوز وان كنت اخبركم مقدما انى الفائز

لهذا كان الغرب افضل فكل عربى يظن انه فلتة من فلتات الزمان ولن تتكرر وفى الحقيقة هو اجوف من الداخل 
ارتاد انا هذا المنتدى غالبا من اجل بعض الاخوة الطيبين فعلا لكن العلم فيه شحيح جدا كأن الشخص يتسول من اجل معلومة .

على النقيض ادخل اى منتدى اجنبى "عن نفسى اتابع المواقع التى بالانجليزية" ستنبهر من كم المعلومات واكتمالها حتى هنا فى منتدانا اذا رأيت موضوع جيد لابد ان ينقص شئ اذا كانت دائرة تم تخبئة عنصر مثلا او كيفية التغذية او كيف تعمل..... الخ
نخفى البرامج او ما هو البرنامج المطلوب اصلا

لماذا؟ خوفا من ان يأتى شخص بالقرب من موقعى فيصنع نفس الجهاز او الدائرة او المكينة..الخ فأكون انا الخاسر 
لكن فى كل الاحوال تفكير خااااااااطئ جدا ولن تخسر على الاقل لن تخسر الثواب

اذا كنا نحن معشر العرب اصحاب عقيدة ونبتغى الثواب من الله فما لنا لا ننشر علما؟ للعلم اغلب الاعضاء هنا على علم كاف بالسى ان سى والاغلب صنع المكينات الرائعة لكن هل رأيت موضوع متكامل هنا؟
اكثر ما سترى هو موضوع عن ماكينة جبارة "ولكن للبيع" اذا سألت عن شئ لا تجد اجابة او اقصى ما يمكن ستدفع لتعرف لا الوم على من يطلب دفع ليعرف لكن من يخفى كل شئ بالمرة!!!

انتهيت من مشاركتى ابدأوا الهجوم،،،


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اخي الحبيب النجار 
الذي يريد ان يهاجمك ليس هم اعضاء المنتدى بل خوفهم من المشاركة
في معرفتهم
هههههههههههههههه
الكل يريد ان يتعلم ويحفظ ولن ولن ولن يشارك احد بعلمه للاسف 
طبعا هذا شيء والله سوف يحاسبكم الله عليه

لكن يا اخي بالنسبة لفريق عمل انا والحمد لله قمت انا وصديقي بعمل فريق متكامل نصنع حاليا ما يقارب 9 ماكينات ولدينا تصدير مخارط cnc للسعودية عدد 7
ونحن نفتخر بما نقوم به
وان شاء الله سوف ترى ماكينات احدت من الغربية بسبب الاضافات التي نضعها 

ملاحظه

انا لم استفيد من المنتدى باي شيء 
السبب لا احد يرد والذي يرد على المشاركة هو ايضا بحاجة الى المساعدة
وهذا بسبب عملي لدورة الارت كام 
ارجو من الله القبول

تحياتي ​


----------



## AHMED.FA (23 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

إذن العيب الأساسي هو الأنانية المفرطة لأننا نسينا " ويؤثرون على أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة "
أخي إنه موضوع شبيه بهل البيضة أولا أم الدجاجة؟ ولن نحلل ونتأمل لماذا أصبحنا هكذا لأننا بالفعل أصبحنا أدنى أدنى أدنى شعوب الأرض وذلك لسبب بسييط جدا ومختصر ""حب الدنيا "" أصبحت تجري في عروقنا مجرى الدم نسينا الله وكتابه وكل أوامره ونواهيه .
فأحييك أخي على هذه المبادرة الرائعة وأبشرك أنا أيضا أنني وبعض الأخوة من هذا المنتدى الكريم أننا والحمد لله قمنا بعمل فريق له أسس وقوانين صارمة وهو مازال في طور التأسيس لكن نسأل الله أن يعيننا إلى ما يحب ويرضاه ونرحب بك في هذا الفريق ولنجعل موضوعك هذا دعوة لأي شخص مهندسا كان أم لم يكن لديه القليل أو الكثير من العلم الأهم أن " يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه "
فقبل أن يوجد غرب أبدا وضع لنا جل وعلا أسس وقوانين العمل كفريق فقال " وأعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا " وقال رسوله الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى " المسلم للمسلم كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضه بعضا " والله إنه لأبلغ تشبيه لأقوى فريق على الإطلاق. 
يكفي لمن يريد أن ينضم لهذا الفريق أن يعرف ذلك جيدا
وأرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء والمشاركين كفانا بكاء على الأطلال ولنصلح من أنفسنا لأننا كلنا يعلم أنه " لا يغير الله ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم "
وأوجه الدعوة أيضا لأي فريق يعمل بالفعل أن يتحد معنا أو نتحد نحن معه
أشكرك أخي مرة أخرى على هذه المبادرة الرائعة ووفقنا الله وإياك إلى ما يحبه ويرضى


----------



## شعبان عيد (23 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الجميع تكلم عن روح الفريق كلام جميل جدا حبذا لو يطبق هذا الكلام ويتوج بالفعل سيتحقق فينا وصف الله "كنتم خير امة " وستعود الينا ان شاء الله ريادتنا للعالم ..... فهيا يا اخوانى نستجيب جميعا لدعوى الخير ونكون جميعا فريق كبير متحد يسعى لخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين والمصريين الراغبين غى المساعدة .. وفقنا الله و إياكم لما يحب ويرضى. والسلام عليكم جميعاً ​


----------



## النجار2 (23 فبراير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اخي الحبيب النجار
> الذي يريد ان يهاجمك ليس هم اعضاء المنتدى بل خوفهم من المشاركة
> ...



اخى خالد يشهد الله انى لم ارى من هذا المنتدى دروس مكتملة ابدا ولم اشعر حتى ان هناك ثمة شئ لوجه الله الا مواضيعك او بالاحرى موضوع الارت كام وموضوع الاخ ahmed.fa حول بناء السى ان سى من البداية بصراحة اروع موضوع فى المنتدى كله حتى موضوعك عن الارت كام لا اخفيك نسبة المعلومات فى كل درس ضئيلة لكنى لا الومك يا اخى مطلقا فكما اخبرتك فى السابق "لا تستحى من القليل فإن المنع اقل" لكن اذا استمر الوضع هكذا فسوف اتعلم ارتكام بعد 5 سنوات وعندها سيكون ما اتعلمه كمن يتعلم msdos فى عصرنا الحالى

يعلم الله اخ خالد انى اعمل منذ شهور من اجل ان اجمع ثمن دورة ارتكام واحدة ولكن دورة اخرج منها بفائدة اخترت شخص متميز هنا فى المنتدى هو من سيعطينى الدورة فى معهد له اسم جيد فى القاهرة وانا ابعد عنها قرابة ال 300 كم لكن لن ايأس ان شاء الله وسنواصل ولكن يومها لن ابخل بفضل الله بل وسأجعل موقع مخصوص عن السى ان سى بدون ان اخبئ اى شئ وكذلك عن الارتكام خصوصا

لاحظ ان الكلام مازال ايجابى وهناك تشجيع وغيره ولكن لنرى ماذا تخبئ الايام......لنرى،،،


----------



## النجار2 (28 فبراير 2012)

اظن انه قد خاب ظنى فقد راهنت على قبول وتهنئة وبعد ذلك كسل وفتور ولكن يبدو ان الموضوع قد مات بالمرة!!!


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ النجار2 أولا أشكرك على كلامك الطيب الجميل وأول مره أعرف ان هناك من يقرأ الغيب من البشر وثانيا يستبعد حتى عبارة إلا من رحم الله وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من قال هلك الناس فهو أهلكهم" أو كما قال

استغفر ربك وتب إليه فلا تستطيع قراءة الغيب مع احترامي لك وثانيا لا تستبعد عبارة إلا من رحم ربي 

مش حضرتك اللي اتصلت بي من حوالي سنتين على المسنجر وقلت انك تريد صناعة ماكينه بما لا يزيد عن الفين أو ثلاثة وأن هدفك منها ليس الصناعه والعمل بقدر ما هو حب وهوايه وللتسلية يعني حضرتك عاوز تتسلى علينا وعلى معلوماتنا لتصنع لعبه تضيع معها بعض الوقت أليس هذا كلامك يا أخي ارجوا أن تعلم لماذا يهرب الناس 

ثانيا الأخ خالد الأقرع حياه الله نزل برنامج الآرت كام 2010 وقال انه شغال 100% ولم يستطع اي شخص من الشباب تشغيله أو على الأقل لم يبلغني أن أحد استطاع تشغيله وتفعيل الكراك حتى الآن

وأيضا قال انه سينزل كتاب عن الآرت كام باللغه العربيه وانتظره الشباب بفارغ الصبر حتى وصل بهم الحال للسخرية والتهكم ثم قال سأدلكم على روابط تعليم بأفلام فيديوا اليس هذا ما حدث؟

وبالنسبة للأخ أحمد فوزي حياه الله أختلف معك في أن ليس السبب حب الدنيا والبعد عن الدين وعندي سبب ودليل هو أن الغربيون والمواقع الأجنبيه الغالبية العظمى منهم كفار إلا القليل جدا جدا من المسلمين وهم يبذلون ويعملون أفضل منا هل تعتقد أنهم أكثر معرفة بالله وبالآخرة وعلى هذا يعملون ما يعملون لا أعتقد

هذا من جانب ومن جهة أخرى النية الخالصة لله لا يتحتم الإفصاح عنها للبشر أنت تفعل لوجه الله ولا يهمك أن يقول الناس لله أو لا يقولوا ولا يستطيع أحد أن يكشف عن نية وعن ما يدور في صدر وقلب غيره والمسلم يمكنه أن يعمل ويتقاضي راتبا ومقابل مادي وفي نفس الوقت يحتسب الأجر عند الله ويكون عمله لله فالمال هو عصب الحياه حتى يستطيع أن يطور نفسه ويأكل ويطعم أهله وليس هو الهدف ولكنه ضرورة من ضروريات الحياه وليس عيبا على أحد أن يأخذ مقابل عمل يده أو مقابل علم يعلمه لغيره فالأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام كان منهم راعي الغنم بمقابل وراتب وكان منهم الحداد والنجار وغيره من الأعمال هل كانوا يكتفون بما ينزله الله عليهم من السماء من رزق أم كانوا يأخذون مقابلا لعملهم من البشر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نبي الله موسى عليه السلام تزوج مقابل العمل عند حماه لمدة اتفق معه عليها من 8 إلى عشرة أعوام اليس هذا موجود في القرآن 

وهل الأنبياء كانوا يعملون من أجل الدنيا وهم من هم يا إخواني يا ريت نفوق ونفكر ونحسب الأمور بطريقة أفضل

يا إخواني الأعزاء القضيه الحقيقه هي كما قال الأخ النجار كل انسان لديه التزاماته وهو في حاجه للسعي على لقمة العيش فقد نجح الصهاينه أن يشغلونا في البحث بل واللهث وراء لقمة العيش التي بالكاد تكفي المعيشه والأولاد ونجحوا في تدمير المباديء لدينا 

فنحن 

نريد كل شيء مجانا 
العلم مجانا وهذا اكبر فشل وقد انقلبت نظرية مجانية العلم دون أن ندري فنحن ندخل المدرسة بالمجان ثم يأخد منا المدرسون أضعاف أضعاف ما قد ندفعه لو كان التعليم بالمال في صورة دروس خصوصيه طيب لماذا لا نعيد التعليم بالمال ولا نضحك على أنفسنا ونعطي المدرس راتبا جيدا مميزا ونحقق ونعاقب من يجبر أحد على درس خصوصي بعد ذلك

الخبرة نريدها على طبق من فضه ومقشرة مع جميع أنواع السلطات دون اي مجهود ولا مقابل 

ونخلط بين العلم الشرعي الذي حرم الله كتمه وإخفاءه وبين العلم المادي الدنيوي ونتهم من يخفي علمه ليحصل من وراءه على المال ونقول لما لا نعلم ونكذب على الله ونقول هذا حرام وهذا حلال كما قال الله في كتابه

الحرام هو كتم العلم الشرعي الذي يترتب عليه علاقات الناس بربهم وعلاقاتهم بأسرهم وزوجاتهم ومواريثهم وأحكام الطهارة والغسل والموت والدفن وخلافه أما علوم الدنيا فليست بالمجان ولن تكون إلا القدر القليل جدا جدا منها هو الذي قد تحصل عليه بالمجان

وحتى المعاهد التي تعطي دورات يا اساتذه إذا كانت بأسعار رخيصه ستجد فيها تهريجا وتضييعا لوقت وعدد ساعات محدد بمبلغ معين يحرصون على قضاءه باي شكل 

أما الكورسات الحقيقيه فستجدونها غالية جدا ومكلفة جدا 

يستكمل بإذن الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 فبراير 2012)

نستكمل حديثنا

الخلاصه يا أساتذه 

اذا اردنا عمل فريق عمل ناجح علينا الآتي

تحديد أدوار كل عضو من اعضاء الفريق

عمل اتفاق مكتوب ومعاقبة من يتخلى عن العمل بدون عذر قهري حقيقي بتغريمه مبلغ من المال قبل أن يغادر الفريق وكتابة ذلك في صيغة عقد انشاء الفريق والهدف من هذا العقد هو أن أعلمك واعطيك ما تحتاجه من علم دون أن تدفع شيء من المال وفي هذه الحالة يجب عليك أن ترد لي مقابل هذا مجهود وعمل وليس من حقك أن تأخذ العلم ثم تنصرف مثل القطط لتأكل منه تحت سيارة مركونه على جنب


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 فبراير 2012)

يا أحبابي لن يلتزم احد منا إلا بشيء مقنن ومتفق عليه ومكتوب إذا أردنا أن ننجح ونتفوق ويجب أن نعطي مقابل ما نأخذ وأن يكون عندنا مبادئ لا نتخلى عنها ومن ليس عنده مبدأ العقود تربطه وتلزمه وتغرمه هذا هو الحل الحقيقي 

الاستاذ خالد حياه الله يقول انه صدر 7 ماكينات للسعوديه أين هي ومن الذي اشتراها واي افلامها يا صديقي أنا لا أشكك في كلامك ولكن أريد أن أرى ما صنعته بعيني لو سمحت 

مخرطتي موجوده على اليوتيوب تقدر تشوفها واسمي مسجل على قناتي على اليوتيوب


----------



## خالد الاقرع (29 فبراير 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> ثانيا الأخ خالد الأقرع حياه الله نزل برنامج الآرت كام 2010 وقال انه شغال 100% ولم يستطع اي شخص من الشباب تشغيله أو على الأقل لم يبلغني أن أحد استطاع تشغيله وتفعيل الكراك حتى الآن
> 
> وأيضا قال انه سينزل كتاب عن الآرت كام باللغه العربيه وانتظره الشباب بفارغ الصبر حتى وصل بهم الحال للسخرية والتهكم ثم قال سأدلكم على روابط تعليم بأفلام فيديوا اليس هذا ما حدث؟


اخي طارق
عندما قلت انني شغلت برنامج artcam 2010
نعم اشتغل عندي ووضعت لكم كيف يعمل عندي اليس كذلك 
لا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله

نعم وعدتهم ولم انفذ الكتاب 
كان السبب كثر انشغلي
لكنني عوضتهم في دورة كاملة والكمال لله
اذا لم تعرف فهي دورة تعلم الارت كام من الصفر
اليست افضل من الكتاب 
انا اذا وعدت لا اتاخر 



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> الاستاذ خالد حياه الله يقول انه صدر 7 ماكينات للسعوديه أين هي ومن الذي اشتراها واي افلامها يا صديقي أنا لا أشكك في كلامك ولكن أريد أن أرى ما صنعته بعيني لو سمحت
> 
> مخرطتي موجوده على اليوتيوب تقدر تشوفها واسمي مسجل على قناتي على اليوتيوب


لا اخي 
لا يوجد اي مبرر ان اقول لمن تم البيع اليس هذا من اسرار المهنة واحترام الغير 
وايضا لماذا اضع لها فيديو 

اخي الفاضل

اذا احببت ان تشرفني بزياره الى الاردن عندي وترى بعينيك ما هو موجود عندي 
وترى المشغل
واتشرف بمعرفتك شخصيا 
فا اهلا وسهلا بك
وعلى فكرة اخي طارق اليس في يوم من الايام ليس ببعيدا طلبت منك المساعدة وانت حتى لم تكلف نفسك بالرد على للاسف
وخيبت ظني ولم تعلم كم كنت انا بحاجة الى هذه المساعد
لكن والحمد لله وبفضل الله 
تعلمت وما زلت اتعلم وسوف اموت وانا اتعلم
وشكرا لك

مكن رابط اليوتيوب الخاص بمخرطنك لو تكرمت


----------



## محمد وعد (29 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ صلاح مديرس صالح ابو شنب صلاح دساين المشرف هو نصاب اخذ مني مبلغ من المال 490 دولار وعلى اساس انه سوف يبعث ماكنة وبعد فترة اختفى ووقالوا انه توفي وانا سامحته بالمبلغ ولكن ظهر بعد مدة وقال سوف ارجع المال ولكنه الى حد الان لم يرجعه اشتكيت عليه ولكنه استهزىء وقال لي في رسالة اذن خلي القانون ياخذ مجراه فانا احذركم منه يااخوتي والله على مااقول شهيد


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ خالد بارك الله فيك يا أخي وزادك علم ونفعك بما علمك 

اللهم اكف أخي خالد الأقرع بحلالك عن حرامك وأغنه بفضلك عن من سواك

ولكن يا إخواني لا تسيئوا الظن بالناس جميعا ولا تنفوا وجود الخير في العرب بكاملهم كما تفضل الأخ النجار وقال

وفكروا في ردكم فمن يدخل بعد مشاركة النجار ويرى مشاركتك يا أخ خالد يفهم منها أنك تضحك سخرية وتأكيدا على كلام النجار 

ثانيا أنت تقول أنك لم تستفيد أي شيء من الملتقى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وأن لا أحد يعطي معلومه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لن أقول عن نفسي شيء ولكن على سبيل المثال أليس الأستاذ إسلام صاحب موضوع معلومات دقيقة في الماك3 مثالا واضحا على تقديم العلم وبذل المجهود 

والأستاذ حمدي12 صاحب اصدارات الماستركام المتتاليه اليس هذا مثالا آخر

اليس هناك اصدار للماك3 يعتبر أحدث إصدار وأكثر اصدار تطورا على المنتديات العربيه كلها تم نقله من هنا 

عموما كثر الله خيركم ونفعنا بعلمكم وزادكم علما


----------



## النجار2 (1 مارس 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ النجار2 أولا أشكرك على كلامك الطيب الجميل وأول مره أعرف ان هناك من يقرأ الغيب من البشر وثانيا يستبعد حتى عبارة إلا من رحم الله وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من قال هلك الناس فهو أهلكهم" أو كما قال
> 
> ...


سيدى لا اعرف ان كنت اخطأت فى الفهم ام تحاملت على عندما قلت دعنى اقرأ الغيب لم اقصد ما وصلك ولكن كان المقصود دعنى اخمن او اتوقع هذا اولا

لم اقل الا ما رحم ربى قصدت استثناء القاعدة ولم اقصد رحمة الله وهذا شئ بديهى ومعروف ان كنت تفهم العربية....
اخيرا نعم انا من اتصل بك وانت من قلت لى تدفع كام؟ 
وعلمت ان مواضيعك وعباراتك الرنانة لم تكن سوى مصيدة للناس المستجدين فى المنتدى وللعلم انا كنت ومازلت مستعد ان ادفع لكن عندما لا اشعر انه نصب 

للعلم انا محامى

اخيرا يا حاج طارق ليس هناك ما يسمى بعلم مضيعة للوقت فالعلم علم ولم ولن اتسلى عليك وعليك انت خصوصا لانى قد عرفت عنك ما لا يعرفه غيرى فتركت امرك

فعلا المكينة لم تكن لغرض تجارى ومازالت ولم استفد منها بقرش واحد ولكن لا يعنى هذا ان اترك العلم لان حضرتك اتخنقت من اسألتى
ولم يكن سؤالى يومها بالكبير فقد سألتك عن درسفر معتمد والنت ملئ بالرسومات كل ما طلبت منك هل هذا مناسب ام انها رسمة غير مجربة

والحمد لله قد جائنى من الكفار الاجانب ما لم يأتنى منك فأحمد الله انك لست صاحب فضل على

راجع نفسك حبيبى وحاول ان تغير من طريقتك قليلا


----------



## النجار2 (1 مارس 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> نستكمل حديثنا
> 
> الخلاصه يا أساتذه
> 
> ...



هل سيكون لك دور فى هذا ام انك اكتفيت بوضع القوانين؟ طبعا اعلم عنك التواضع الشديد وحب نشر العلم لم اذكر لك يوما انك قولت طارق بلال الذى اخترع وعمل وسوى واخترع كمان لسامسونج!!!
وشغال من ايام الراديو ابو منفلة كمان قرأت هذا يوما فى مشاركاتك اخبرنا بربك عن دورك فى المشروع ام انك تضع قوانين فقط

كما نقول نحن القانونيين "سلطة تشريعية"


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

Thnx


----------



## I-7lo (30 يونيو 2012)

كلمة حق .. 

لقد استفدت الكثير من الاخ طارق والاخ اسلام استفدت منهم ما لم استفده من غيرهم .. 
وللعلم لقد كتبت موضوع قبل ايام وكان عندي مشكله واريد حل لكن لم يجاوب علي سؤالي لا الاخ طارق 
ولا الاخ اسلام ومع هذا احترمهم واقدر ضروفهم .. 

الاخ النجار اكتفي بأن اقول لك أنظر للناس قبل ان تنظر لنفسك .. 

للعلم انا عضو قديم في المنتدي ولكن بنك اخر غير هذا وسبب تغير نكي تم تهكيره .. 


جزاكم الله خير علي كل معلومه أخواني 
( طارق بلال ) 
( سيف الله اسلام ) 

تقبل مروري ..


----------

